# Blackout 7s



## Ryan (Jul 3, 2007)

_[I emailed guitarpartsdepot.com since they started carrying the new active Duncans]_
Got an email response back from Guitarpartsdepot.com on the BO7s:




> Dear Ryan,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us!
> 
> ...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 3, 2007)

fuckin' sweet! \m/

ryan sign on aim sometime


----------



## Michael (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome, very interested to hear 'em. 

Ryan, MSN too. : P


----------



## Cancer (Jul 3, 2007)

Sweetness....


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 3, 2007)

Now this is only for the EMG-sized version though, right? Are the regular-sized coming at a later date?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 3, 2007)

Good question, are they the regular sized ones or EMG sized?


----------



## Battle-axe (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome! I can't wait to get a pair for my 7. I hope they don't end up delaying the release of the regular sized ones.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 3, 2007)

If im not mistaken from what I have heard said, the only difference between the two is the casing, so there shouldn't be a massive delay if any (or I wouldn't understand from a marketing aspect why there would be).


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome! I'll be getting a set of the EMG-sized ones for my Jackson.


----------



## frank falbo (Jul 3, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> ..the only difference between the two is the casing, so there shouldn't be a massive delay if any...


The standard cover had to be made from scratch. So you have to design it, have a mold made, then make the covers. The 707 cover is a standard bass pickup size, which we already have. So yes, there will be a delay in the standard size. The only way to minimize the delay would be to purposely apply a false delay the 707 size for a coinciding launch. My feeling is that if we can build something we should ge it out there ASAP. Why make the 707 guys wait, right? 

Incidentally, I want to get your opinion on something: In designing the regular sized 7-string cover it's a VERY tight fit inside that cover. It's a lot like taking a standard humbucker and putting a chrome cover on it, which adds some thickness. So if you have a guitar with a really tight route, or there's globules of paint built up inside the route, you may have to Dremel some of the excess paint away. I tried a prototype cover in my Schecter and it fits fine, but it's tight. The paint inside *my* pickup cavity is pretty thin, and so I started to think what about those that have paint drips and sags in the cavities? They could be tighter. Fortunately that's not a routing issue. A little sandpaper or the Dremel with a sanding drum will clean that up right quick. 

Eh, maybe I'm worrying about nothing, but I care about you guys  and don't want anyone feeling disenfranchised if they have to sand paint out of their pickup cavity. The fact is, either we accept a "tight" standard 7-string, or no standard 7-string at all. Still, I wanted to get your feedback on it though...


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh, okay. I thought since you already had the 7 string hb105 (I think thats the number) in place with schecters it was going to be packaged up in that. Why aren't the 105s 7s available for retail? Is it a manufacturing thing with schecter? Do you actually make them (the are duncan designed, didn't know if they were produced by sd).


----------



## Leon (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks for the insider perspective, Frank!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 3, 2007)

Frank, the regular livewires were bigger than the pickups I had before (EMGs) and I had to do some routing of my cavities for them to fit, they barely fit in the pickup rings too. I think as long as you give us rings that fit them (and are tall enough) then they should be fine.

Guitar was my ESP LTD VB-200


----------



## Cancer (Jul 3, 2007)

frank falbo said:


> Incidentally, I want to get your opinion on something: In designing the regular sized 7-string cover it's a VERY tight fit inside that cover. It's a lot like taking a standard humbucker and putting a chrome cover on it, which adds some thickness. So if you have a guitar with a really tight route, or there's globules of paint built up inside the route, you may have to Dremel some of the excess paint away. I tried a prototype cover in my Schecter and it fits fine, but it's tight. The paint inside *my* pickup cavity is pretty thin, and so I started to think what about those that have paint drips and sags in the cavities? They could be tighter. Fortunately that's not a routing issue. A little sandpaper or the Dremel with a sanding drum will clean that up right quick.
> 
> Eh, maybe I'm worrying about nothing, but I care about you guys  and don't want anyone feeling disenfranchised if they have to sand paint out of their pickup cavity. The fact is, either we accept a "tight" standard 7-string, or no standard 7-string at all. Still, I wanted to get your feedback on it though...



Carvin DC7 owners (no personal experience btw) have had to deal with for some time now, and there are certain Ibanez 7's that have routes not shallow enough for passive Seymeour Duncans. Personally, my feeling is that, although it would be nice to be able to "drop and go?", a minor operation is still better than MAJOR operation that was the 707 size in a standard cavity. In addition, one would hope that eventually the standard size will take dominant role of the OEM pickup in a 7 strnig production guitar (why have two routes for passive and active if you don't have to????), thus making it a non-issue ....eventually.


[action=Cancer] actually hopes that the 707 sizing will eventually be phased out EVERYWHERE in production 7 strings, as the realization of the pointlessness because obvious to guitar makers. Hey a dude can dream right? [/action]

BTW, I really appreciate that you bought this to the table. Very cool.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 3, 2007)

Frank,

As long as SD is straight up with people about the Blackouts being a bit of a tight fit it will all be good. As long as you are honest about it no one has anything to bitch about.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 3, 2007)

I have nothing to bitch about as long as i dont have to take a router to the front of my flame top S7.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 4, 2007)

I'd much rather sand down a bit of paint that take a router to my guitar, risking untidy over-routing or worse still, wood chipping out.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 4, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> I'd much rather sand down a bit of paint that take a router to my guitar, risking untidy over-routing or worse still, wood chipping out.


use a sanding drum thingy on a dremel-type tool


----------



## Cancer (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Frank, any chance you could post pics of your Schecter with the Blackout 7 installed?


----------



## frank falbo (Jul 4, 2007)

I'll post pics as soon as we get final covers approved, AND they are built up and installed. So far I've been installing prototype covers and checking the fit, the look, etc. Some are just empty covers that we made. We're still a ways off from anything official on these. 

I figured you guys would understand, I've had to square off corners for EMG's and Bartolinis in the past, it's just a minor procedure as you all have said. But the corner of the Blackout 7 standard size is round like a regular humbucker. So the Dremel sanding drum is absolutely the most perfect tool because it just nestles right in there. It doesn't want to kick out, or slide one way or the other. We didn't want the cover to be squared off like an EMG because all of the direct mount Ibanez' have rounded corners. So it's going to look awesome in an RG7x21 for example, and the Carvins.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice  I am looking forward to these! I guess them being called blackouts negates any chance of them coming in different colours!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 4, 2007)

frank falbo said:


> I'll post pics as soon as we get final covers approved, AND they are built up and installed. So far I've been installing prototype covers and checking the fit, the look, etc. Some are just empty covers that we made. We're still a ways off from anything official on these.
> 
> I figured you guys would understand, I've had to square off corners for EMG's and Bartolinis in the past, it's just a minor procedure as you all have said. But the corner of the Blackout 7 standard size is round like a regular humbucker. So the Dremel sanding drum is absolutely the most perfect tool because it just nestles right in there. It doesn't want to kick out, or slide one way or the other. We didn't want the cover to be squared off like an EMG because all of the direct mount Ibanez' have rounded corners. So it's going to look awesome in an RG7x21 for example, and the Carvins.



This makes daddy happy.  
We've taken polls on here, and it turns out that most of our 7s purchased (majority by a considerable amount really) have that standard sized direct mount route (like ibby RG7*2*'s).

btw, we're going to need the pickup to be black with "seymour duncan" in lime green. kthx!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 4, 2007)

Ryan said:


> btw, we're going to need the pickup to be black with "seymour duncan" in lime green. kthx!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 4, 2007)

the green would clash with my H-207 so I'm gonna put a "deny" on that one...at least on the regular size one, make the 707-shaped one whatever colour


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (Jul 4, 2007)

i wonder what theyll cost??


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 4, 2007)

Rusty_cooley702 said:


> i wonder what theyll cost??



I'm just taking a guess, but money. No more sexual favors for your gear, guys.  

 Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 5, 2007)

My guess on cost is probably at or around $100


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jul 5, 2007)

Rather than sanding the pickup cavity, is it possible to sand some of the pickup cover instead? I did it with my EMG 81/85 set for my RG and it worked out fine.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 5, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> Rather than sanding the pickup cavity, is it possible to sand some of the pickup cover instead? I did it with my EMG 81/85 set for my RG and it worked out fine.


They're epoxied underneath...so you could...but based on what frank said I think that's less than an optimal solution.


----------



## phantom911 (Jul 14, 2007)

i know this sounds like a dumb question but searched and couldnt find the answer, if the regular sized blackout is supposed to fit in standard pickup cavities, then where does the battery go, underneath it?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 14, 2007)

phantom911 said:


> i know this sounds like a dumb question but searched and couldnt find the answer, if the regular sized blackout is supposed to fit in standard pickup cavities, then where does the battery go, underneath it?



Control cavity.


----------



## phantom911 (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks a lot, it seems obvious now


----------



## Ryan (Jul 14, 2007)

Like so:


----------



## Nick (Jul 14, 2007)

are these pickups as brutal as iv heard them described to be? Is that what the excitements about?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 14, 2007)

^ They're supposed to be like EMG pickups without the suck. If you want to hear some clips, check out Divine Heresy's Myspace (myspace.com/divineheresyband).


----------



## nyck (Jul 14, 2007)

^but EMGs don't suck...


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 14, 2007)

Matter of opinion! Well, I guess what I meant to say is that they improve on the EMG design. They're clearer, more powerful, and have an insanely low noise floor. I don't like EMG pickups at all, but I'm very seriously considering getting some Blackouts for one of my 7 strings.


----------



## Rick (Jul 14, 2007)

I might have to try the Blackout. I've been an EMG guy for a while but I'm somewhat intrigued.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 14, 2007)

Im just wondering if it will have that same "razor sharp attack" that i need from my 81...


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm wondering how these are going to sound in an all-mahogany axe like the COW-7 or a Hellraiser.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 26, 2007)

I really want to try these, they'll be going in mahogony, should sound cool I hope, as these are the last resort before looking at new bodies!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 26, 2007)

F1Filter said:


> I'm wondering how these are going to sound in an all-mahogany axe like the COW-7 or a Hellraiser.



Probably really good. I like EMGs in mahogany, and the design improvements to the Blackouts should make them an even better fit.


----------



## DagMX (Jul 29, 2007)

Any idea how much of a difference in sound there will be between the six string and the seven string versions? Planning to get some of the 6s for my warlock and the 7s for my kramer.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 29, 2007)

DagMX said:


> Any idea how much of a difference in sound there will be between the six string and the seven string versions? Planning to get some of the 6s for my warlock and the 7s for my kramer.



Here's the specs on the 6 set:

AHB-1 Blackout Neck Model Specifications

Resonant Frequency: 750 Hz
# Average Output Voltage: 0.65 Volts RMS (1)
# Maximum Output Voltage: 2.60 Volts RMS (2)
# Noise: -97dBV
# Output Impedance: 1K Ohm
# Current Consumption: 350 micro-amperes
# Battery Life: 1420 hours (3)
# Preamp Topology: Discrete hybrid differential, FET input
# Preamp Gain: 16 dB
# Preamp THD at 1V: .003%

AHB-1 Blackout Bridge Model Specifications

Resonant Frequency: 530 Hz
# Average Output Voltage: 2.00 Volts RMS (1)
# Maximum Output Voltage: 2.60 Volts RMS (2)
# Noise: -96dBV
# Output Impedance: 1K Ohm
# Current Consumption: 350 micro-amperes
# Battery Life: 1420 hours (3)
# Preamp Topology: Discrete hybrid differential, FET input
# Preamp Gain: 18 dB
# Preamp THD at 1V: .003% 

You can compare that to the 7 set when it finally gets released for a better idea


----------



## DagMX (Aug 1, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Here's the specs on the 6 set:
> 
> AHB-1 Blackout Neck Model Specifications
> 
> ...



thanks..i hope they get released soon..I need new pickups and actives sound like an attractive option. But i don wanna do any routing so hence no EMGs..


----------



## F1Filter (Sep 17, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Probably really good. I like EMGs in mahogany, and the design improvements to the Blackouts should make them an even better fit.



Yeah my interest is really piqued now. I'm having Rob @ KxK look into them for my 7-string he's currently building. If the wait time for them coincides when the gtr is nearing completion. Then I told him to go ahead and install that in there, instead of the 707 I originally spec-ed out.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 17, 2007)

F1Filter said:


> Yeah my interest is really piqued now. I'm having Rob @ KxK look into them for my 7-string he's currently building. If the wait time for them coincides when the gtr is nearing completion. Then I told him to go ahead and install that in there, instead of the 707 I originally spec-ed out.



I told Rob to switch the ones on my KXK from 707s to 81-7s, but I might do the same as you if the Blackout-7s are available in time.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2007)

I think I'm just gonna stick with my 707. I love what I hear from it and I really don't want to fuck with anything else at the moment.


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Sep 17, 2007)

Fuck yeah, 707's are unbeatable, IMO.


----------



## nikt (Sep 17, 2007)

Your opinion is worthless as You didn't played the blackouts....


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2007)

Correct you are, sir. 

But I'm gonna stay with the 707.


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Sep 17, 2007)

nikt said:


> Your opinion is worthless as You didn't played the blackouts....



heh, its illegal to have an opinion now.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 17, 2007)

If the Blackouts in my SLSMG (which originally had EMGs) are any indication, Blackouts are way better, period.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 17, 2007)

Atomic_gerbil said:


> heh, its illegal to have an opinion now.



No, you just can't say the 707 is better if you have no experience with Blackouts. When I saw Divine Heresy the other day, I got to hear a side by side comparison of the Blackout in Dino's 7 and the EMG in his 8, and the Blackout owned the EMG.


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Sep 17, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> No, you just can't say the 707 is better if you have no experience with Blackouts. When I saw Divine Heresy the other day, I got to hear a side by side comparison of the Blackout in Dino's 7 and the EMG in his 8, and the Blackout owned the EMG.



I have played my fair share of duncans and I figured I'd be safe to have a taste for pickups, but I guess not.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 17, 2007)

Man, I'm getting tired of waiting. :/ Where's Frank with our updates?


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 17, 2007)

got to play a black out bridge in some dudes axe today at the gear shop, plugged it into a mesa triple recto and mesa 4x12 cab vintage 30's. tuned in B.

even the "word" brutal doesn't describe how amazing this is, the crushing death metal brutality that came outta this beast of a pickup with my usual settings, god i came blood.

BRUTAL


----------



## Ryan (Sep 17, 2007)

nice.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Sep 19, 2007)

I think it would be interesting if seymour did a "money back" thing for these. Especially if people are going to have to dremel and clip the ears to make these things fit. Its one thing not to have to route your body, but if you are unhappy and cant return the pickup due to soldering or ear modification, its still going to be met with apprehension.

Just thinking it would be a way to guarentee people would be buying these. And have the retail prices of the sevens been released yet?


----------



## HamBungler (Sep 19, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> Just thinking it would be a way to guarentee people would be buying these. And have the retail prices of the sevens been released yet?



Expect them to be about the same price as EMGs. I wouldn't think they'd make them that much more expensive if they did.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 19, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> I think it would be interesting if seymour did a "money back" thing for these. Especially if people are going to have to dremel and clip the ears to make these things fit. Its one thing not to have to route your body, but if you are unhappy and cant return the pickup due to soldering or ear modification, its still going to be met with apprehension.
> 
> Just thinking it would be a way to guarentee people would be buying these. And have the retail prices of the sevens been released yet?



I doubt it. I don't see why they should, if you buy anything else and alter the appearance you can't return it right?  "Oh, this TV didn't fit in my media center, so I trimmed off the sides. I don't like it so I want my money back now... what do you mean I can't return it?!"   They *might* allow you to return the pickup for ANOTHER pickup still, but I doubt a full-refund would be smart on their part. Once you've altered it by trimming the ears (and let's say you did a less than stellar job...), if you don't dig it, they don't sell "used" modified pickups so they would get the shaft job since they can't sell it now.  Besides, people said they wanted Duncan to make standard-sized pickups and they did. A flat ear is standard for guitar pickups... DIMARZIO decided to make that diagonal ear idea their standard pickup. So really, you're modding the Duncan to DiMarzio spec, not "standard" spec.  


That said, I had to dremel down the ears to make my Blackout set fit into my Petrucci. I haven't been disappointed with them yet, and I'm not an EMG fan really. 














I dig them!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 19, 2007)

Rick said:


> I might have to try the Blackout. I've been an EMG guy for a while but I'm somewhat intrigued.



same here.

I wonder how it'll sound on the new Septor 7-27 that's coming out.

Also, does this provide high, clear low notes and good high solo notes? with EMG's, you switch to the back humbucker to get high clear low notes, but the high solo notes sound fucking treble-y and tinny.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 19, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> same here.
> 
> I wonder how it'll sound on the new Septor 7-27 that's coming out.
> 
> Also, does this provide high, clear low notes and good high solo notes? with EMG's, you switch to the back humbucker to get high clear low notes, but the high solo notes sound fucking treble-y and tinny.



How do you have a high low note? 

From my experience with the 6-string version is that the lows are LOUD and punchy, and the highs are similar to an EMG 81.


----------



## Scarve (Sep 19, 2007)

They freakin' need to release those damn Blackouts7
Period.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 19, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> How do you have a high low note?



Listen to Necrophagist's first album, and then you tell me.

Here is a link: 

Click here to watch Sound-One
Click here to watch Sound-Two


. Notice how you can tell the low notes, and the high solo notes don't sound uber fucked up.


----------



## DagMX (Sep 24, 2007)

Just ordered a pair of blackouts for my warlock 6 string. Can't wait till they arrive to replace the BDSM pickups.


----------



## Scarve (Sep 24, 2007)

BDSM... lmao

Bondage Sadomaso pickups


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 24, 2007)

Still waiting, it's like knowing they're coming, but really wanting a set now, as I really want a guitar with a set of axes. Without having to resort to my poor woodworking skills.

Hurry up guys! Or just send me some prototypes to slap in my 2027 (yeah, like that is EVER going to happen )


----------



## frank falbo (Sep 24, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Man, I'm getting tired of waiting. :/ Where's Frank with our updates?



I've been out of town for the past week, and I'm just getting back today. So it's a busy day but I'll get as much of an update as possible. Worst case scenario is that I have a meeting Wednesday that should give me a full update. 

Overall, the Blackout 7's are taking about as long as we had originally thought. But in the mean time we've all been working as hard and fast as we can to make it happen as soon as possible. The bigger issue is the Dino leak, the prototypes, and all the anticipation. Normally we would have waited longer to let the general public catch a glimpse of them, which would artificially shorten the wait time. In this case I felt it was better to share with you guys what was going on, since this is such a pivotal event in 7-string active history.

As for the returns, I don't know how we'll do it. The 21-day exchange says the pickup should be as new, so it's the same dilemma as if someone chops the ears off of a JB-7. All of you with Ibanez RG7's that had Japanese or Korean pickups should be fine. The ears on the Blackout 7's are rounded off like that. They're not squared off like an EMG. Only a guitar cut for triangle ears specific to Dimarzio will require routing or shaving down. I think we're still adhering to our culture of putting the people first, it's just a reality of how various guitars are built today.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 24, 2007)

frank falbo said:


> Overall, the Blackout 7's are taking about as long as we had originally thought. But in the mean time we've all been working as hard and fast as we can to make it happen as soon as possible. The bigger issue is the Dino leak, the prototypes, and all the anticipation. Normally we would have waited longer to let the general public catch a glimpse of them, which would artificially shorten the wait time. In this case I felt it was better to share with you guys what was going on, since this is such a pivotal event in 7-string active history.



Thanks for the update. The wait time really isn't *that* bad, it's just the anticipation factor. I know I appreciate the fact that SD lets you give updates--most companies would just say "no comment."


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the update and for being so patient with us


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 24, 2007)

Kudos to Frank and SD


----------



## Scarve (Sep 24, 2007)

WHEN? WHEN? WHEN?


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Wound (Sep 27, 2007)

I got this reply when I contacted Seymour Duncan about the blackout 7s:

"The 707 size 7 string will be out in 2 months....the dimarzio sized 7
string will be out in 4 months.

cheers"

I got this the 18th of september...so still got a few months to go...


----------



## frank falbo (Sep 27, 2007)

Wound said:


> I got this reply when I contacted Seymour Duncan about the blackout 7s:
> 
> "The 707 size 7 string will be out in 2 months....the dimarzio sized 7
> string will be out in 4 months.



That's not entirely true anymore. We are targeting November 1st for BOTH sizes, but I am NOT promising you. Don't make me regret leaking some information, and DON'T go running off telling everybody either.  If you didn't read it in this thread, you didn't hear it! 

There are plenty of reasons that I shouldn't tell you this. The main reason is that anything can happen when you make your first production runs. And we do a lot of testing along the way to make certain our production units are exactly the same as our prototypes. There is no margin. 

So all I am leaking is that November 1st is our internal target. Don't quote me on this either, but I believe that we are prepared to take pre-orders from dealers now as well. So if you contact your dealer and pre-order they can get on the list, and get a formal order placed.


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 27, 2007)

I somehow think Frank is pretty sure that they'll be out by 11/1 or else he wouldn't have let it slip.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 27, 2007)

Heh. "slip" 

Anyways, Im gonna have to see if I can preorder these next time I head to the store


----------



## Ryan (Sep 28, 2007)

Second best news Ive heard all night  Thx Frank


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, i was actually hoping they'd be out a little later so i could get some Holiday hours at work and have some extra dough.
There's always credit cards, though, i suppose


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 28, 2007)

RIght then. As soon as anyone finds a dealer that will ship dimarzio sized ones through preorder, let me know  And that'll ship internationally, or failing that, I'll give someone money to get them for me! I need them! Badly


----------



## angryman (Sep 28, 2007)

Hotrox uk will be getting them in, They're based in Nottingham. I spoke to mark this morning & he seems to think they're gonna be in mid November.

here's the link.
Hot Rox - Electro Harmonix Pedals, valves, ZVex pedals, MXR pedals


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 28, 2007)

Cool  A US site would be better, as it just works out a hell of a lot cheaper!


----------



## Scarve (Sep 28, 2007)

Arf... it's a long wait...


----------



## Decipher (Oct 14, 2007)

Went to my local Long & McQuade on Friday to inquire about preordering the Phase 1 ("Dimarzio style") Blackout Set......... and put down a deposit!! No word on release date from their distributor, but at least I have them on preorder....  Can't fucking wait now!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 14, 2007)

i'm really interested in these.

if i'm not feeling the air norton/evo set i'm going to put in my agile, i'm going to get a pair of these.

they're supposedly better than EMGs, ja?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 14, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i'm really interested in these.
> 
> if i'm not feeling the air norton/evo set i'm going to put in my agile, i'm going to get a pair of these.
> 
> they're supposedly better than EMGs, ja?



Likewise Shawn - these seem to be something that would slay in my agile as well.

[action=djpharoah] wants them in white...[/action]


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 14, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> they're supposedly better than EMGs, ja?



Ja! And they are! I don't even really like EMG pickups, but I want some Blackouts.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 14, 2007)

dj, white ones would look fucking killer in that guitar.

tom, have you heard them in person?
i actually like the EMGs i have (i love the smooth lead tone), so if these are actually better, i'd probably like them a lot.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 14, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> dj, white ones would look fucking killer in that guitar.
> 
> tom, have you heard them in person?
> i actually like the EMGs i have (i love the smooth lead tone), so if these are actually better, i'd probably like them a lot.



Yeah, I have. I got to hear them first hand when I saw Divine Heresy. They also played one of the songs that required his 8-string, so I got a pretty good comparison between the Blackouts and the EMG 808. Blackouts win. 

Then again, to be perfectly fair, I think it _*might*_ have just been a regular 2228 he was using that night, so the basswood vs. mahogany probably had some effect as well if that was the case.

In any case, though, the Blackouts were massive and brutal, and they don't have that incessant hiss in the high mids I've gotten used to with EMGs.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 14, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Yeah, I have. I got to hear them first hand when I saw Divine Heresy. They also played one of the songs that required his 8-string, so I got a pretty good comparison between the Blackouts and the EMG 808. Blackouts win.
> 
> Then again, to be perfectly fair, I think it _*might*_ have just been a regular 2228 he was using that night, so the basswood vs. mahogany probably had some effect as well if that was the case.
> 
> In any case, though, the Blackouts were massive and brutal, and they don't have that incessant hiss in the high mids I've gotten used to with EMGs.



thanks man. i'm going to throw in some dimarzios first, but those sound like a good second choice.


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 14, 2007)

So "Phase I" is DiMarzio size?

I want to pre-order but I dont know which is which.


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 14, 2007)

i wish these would come out alredy, i want to put some in my schecter


----------



## Decipher (Oct 14, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> So "Phase I" is DiMarzio size?
> 
> I want to pre-order but I dont know which is which.


That's what I was told. The part # they gave me was AHB1S7S-P1. And that's for the bridge and neck set.


----------



## Scarve (Oct 15, 2007)

Phase I are indeed the Dimarzio sized!

Do a search on seymour duncan forums to confirm


----------



## Drache713 (Nov 8, 2007)

I saw Divine Heresy tonight and spoke to Dino, he said that SD is targeting for an end of November release for the 7-string blackouts. He also said they're making him a blackout for his 8-string!


----------



## Apophis (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow, maybe he post some clips of 8 string Blackouts on Yotube soon


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Nov 8, 2007)

I was wondering about that. Does he still use EMGs on his 8 now?


----------



## Apophis (Nov 8, 2007)

I think he is


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 8, 2007)

Does that mean they're nearly out then?


----------



## Drache713 (Nov 8, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Does that mean they're nearly out then?


Sounds like it. And I'm pretty sure that he's still got the EMG's in his 8, for now.


----------



## frank falbo (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah his 8 string versions are in engineering right now.


----------



## Krunch (Nov 8, 2007)

frank falbo said:


> Yeah his 8 string versions are in engineering right now.



Ooo! Are there any plans to make those available to the public in the future, or through the custom shop? 'Cause I'd love to try them in my 8 string.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 8, 2007)

I think the only thing the SD CS won't make you is that giant-ass pickup they made which is 3' wide, even then they probably would if you offered enough dough


----------



## Lankles (Nov 9, 2007)

So when my guitar store guy told me the 7-string version would cost SD Custom Shop prices... he was wrong? I sure hope so, because it would mean I could turn my 007 Blackjack into a 007 Black Outjack without spending 800 A$. 

*considers buying from overseas if someone tries to shaft him*


----------



## newamerikangospel (Nov 9, 2007)

Australia might cost that much, doubt it would run custom shop though, or else it wouldn't really be the emg destroyer that everyone is claiming (competition wise)


----------



## DagMX (Nov 13, 2007)

I've been under a rock for a bit, but have the blackout 7s come out yet?


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 13, 2007)

no, not yet, release date is supposed to be the end of this month.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 30, 2007)

I WANT THEM


----------



## newamerikangospel (Nov 30, 2007)

The first shipment was supposed to be last wednesday, 11/27.


----------



## Scarve (Dec 1, 2007)

Long wait heh


----------



## Scarve (Dec 3, 2007)

Frank Falbo, where are you?


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah, i thought these were supposed to be out last week.

i mean, i wont be able to order any for atleast two months or so, but i'd still like to see other people order some


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 3, 2007)

Frank, are these still available for order or have all the pre-orders killed the initial stock?  Thanks!


----------



## kmanick (Dec 3, 2007)

Budd Stewart from guitarpartsdepot.com just emailed me and said that they will be
out any day now. (they are taking pre orders)


----------

